# 1987 Caterpillar front end loader, Model IT18



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking at bidding on this unit, currently owned by Boston public works, out of service for two years, needs attention and a tune up to be in service again.

6656 hours

I know absolutely nothing about big iron like this


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

By out of service do you mean it does not run?? If you Do not know much about heavy equipment I wouldn't reccomend buying something that has sat for 2 years. If it runs and you can have a compitent mechanic check it out that is a different story. Check the pins really good, If i remember right the IT has something like 18pins just on the loader boom.
Robert


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm not quite clear on what you are asking. IMO if that machine has been well maintained it should be a good machine to 10,000 hours or more.


----------



## cfresque (Jan 9, 2011)

I would shy away from it (2 yrs out of service) and it looks like the front diff. is leaking. You might try catused.com is where we bought our last hoe.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

By out of service i meant the city has retired the machine 2 years ago, current price on the machine is $2300


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

I looked at it on municibids and I would caution you that if you really interested go up and look at it in person. It doesn't say anything as to if it is running or not. If it isn't running it is going to cost you right off the bat. Second figure out what it is going to cost for low boy service from Boston to PA.

Also think about this, Cat parts are expensive, older hard to come by Cat parts are even more expensive and hard to find. 

Either way good luck


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

NEUSWEDE;1219481 said:


> I looked at it on municibids and I would caution you that if you really interested go up and look at it in person. It doesn't say anything as to if it is running or not. If it isn't running it is going to cost you right off the bat. Second figure out what it is going to cost for low boy service from Boston to PA.
> 
> Also think about this, Cat parts are expensive, older hard to come by Cat parts are even more expensive and hard to find.
> 
> Either way good luck


1. Out of service could mean a bunch of things, so you need to look at it. It could need breaks, it could have no back up alarm. Towns take stuff out of service that won;t pass inspection all the time.

2. Cat Parts expensive? How do you figure, try Komatsu or Volvo. For older machines Cat is probably the easiest machine to get parts for.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think that he will have trouble finding parts for that Cat loader. Parts availability is top notch with Cat. That's part of the reasom they hold their value.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

cfresque;1219377 said:


> I would shy away from it (2 yrs out of service) and it looks like the front diff. is leaking. You might try catused.com is where we bought our last hoe.


After looking at the pictures I don't think the front diff. is leaking. If anything it's the left front hub cover. It looks as though that would be a pretty simple repair (gasket or o-ring behind that cover) if it was leaking. To me it looks like rust dripping down the tire (to orange to be gear oil). 
For the most part, municipalities are a good source for used equipment. They usually have a relatively easy life (compared to contractor owned) and have excellent maintenance programs in place. I big muni. like Boston will have dozens of full time mechanics and will maintaine equipment to prevent liability exposure at the least.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

They are selling two units exactly the same if I can get one under 10K I feel its a good buy even if it needs a little work.

It costs $866 to ship from Boston to me in PA, place the shipping ad on Uship and got several quotes from 866-1350


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

MatthewG;1220635 said:


> They are selling two units exactly the same if I can get one under 10K I feel its a good buy even if it needs a little work.
> 
> It costs $866 to ship from Boston to me in PA, place the shipping ad on Uship and got several quotes from 866-1350


It sounds as though you are serious about this machine. I would go check it out before I bid on it. It's not that I am suspicious about that particular machine. I would be suspicious, or at least cautious, about any used machine.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like maybe there is some rust from the wheel running down the tire, not necessarily a fluid leak. Perhaps it was sitting in that exact spot for 2 years?...


----------



## Meatplow (Oct 2, 2009)

*I know the BPW*

Hi, I live very close to Boston and I know a mechanic in the union that services everything in the BPW fleet. With that said:

STAY AWAY

These machines are beat upon more than anyone would think. The people running the machines get paid breaks while these machines are out of use and in the repair shop. whether it's for hours or days. They actively try to break the fleet vechiles. That being said, I would look else where.

Thats my 2 copper.

Meatplow


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info,

I also see the prices jumped up pretty quickly on these


----------

